# Reprise iPhone 6S en Apple Store



## J83 (23 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,
ayant prévu de prendre un 7 Plus dans peu de temps, je compte vendre mon 6S 64GB.
Par curiosité j'ai fait une simulation pour voir combien Apple me reprendrait mon 6S. Il est en parfait état, ayant été changé en Apple Store il y a 1 mois et demi. 
Voilà ce que m'offre Apple lol :






 C'est moi qui me fait des idées ou Apple essaie de me sodomiser ?


----------



## r e m y (23 Septembre 2016)

Ils ne te font rien payer pour le recycler???
C'est une offre à ne surtout pas laisser passer!



C'est quand même marrant de voir l'estimation de la valeur d'un iPhone, aux yeux d'Apple, selon qu'ils doivent l'acheter ou le vendre...


----------



## J83 (23 Septembre 2016)

Bon après je pense que c'est un bug, mais quand j'ai vu le 0€ s'afficher j'ai eu un choc lol.


----------



## city1 (23 Septembre 2016)

Même avec des dégâts liquides ils le reprennent plus cher ^^


----------



## J83 (23 Septembre 2016)

Petite question :
Sur le lien suivant ils indiquent qu'ils reprennent l'iPhone et permettent d'avoir le 7 en 24 mensualités :
http://www.apple.com/fr/iphone/trade-up/
Mais c'est possible lors de la reprise d'iPhone de choisir plutôt 12 mensualités ?


----------



## SpartanLeonidas (30 Octobre 2016)

Ils le reprennent 300€ quelques soit la version j'avais demandé pour mon 64go.


----------

